# If you could only have one flashlight...



## cruzian3 (Nov 29, 2016)

What would it be?


----------



## mk2rocco (Nov 29, 2016)

Malkoff MD2, M61n and a hi/low ring.

Or an Oveready triple of some sort.


----------



## MAD777 (Nov 29, 2016)

Niwalker MM18vn, high performance modded by vinhnguyen54. It's sort of cheating since the thrower & flooder portions are operated independently, making it two flashlights in one.


----------



## richbuff (Nov 29, 2016)

.... ... and Why?



I can vote for multiple lights, because this vote comes up often. This week, I will vote for the Acebeam X65vn.

Because I have not yet voted for it. 

And because it uses five XHP35 emitters in a head of large enough diameter to accommodate reflector wells of large enough diameter to allow the XHP35 emitters to burst forth with sufficient quantities of their power and throw capabilities.


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 29, 2016)

It would have to be my Malkoff MDC AA for its durability, mode spacing that is perfect for my use, good runtimes, and amazing customer service.


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 29, 2016)

mk2rocco said:


> Malkoff MD2, M61n and a hi/low ring.



+1--another vote for the same. It doesn't fit all of my uses perfectly, but there are obviously compromises to only owning one flashlight. The build quality, durability, simple UI, level choices and perfectly balanced beam make this an easy choice for me.


----------



## xdayv (Dec 1, 2016)

Any of the Malkoff dropins in a 6P body... or SF P1R.


----------



## seery (Dec 1, 2016)

Acebeam K60


----------



## Burgess (Dec 1, 2016)

Oh, good !

Another of those " If you can only have ONE . . . . " posts !
< wink >


I'd choose my 47's Quark Tactical 2xAA flashlight.

This would certainly handle most of my needs.


lovecpf
_


----------



## NutSAK (Dec 1, 2016)

Burgess said:


> Oh, good !
> 
> Another of those " If you can only have ONE . . . . " posts !
> < wink >
> ...



Great choice! It was between this and the MD2 I mentioned above for me. The Quark Tac for many of the same reasons, and the cell options you can run are outstanding (1xAA, 2xAA, 14500 and CR123a, 16340, 17650 18650 provided you can switch bodies).


----------



## dhunley1 (Dec 1, 2016)

Malkoff MDC neutral XP-L 16650. 

Runner up would be a Malkoff MD2 with an M61NL and a high/low ring in an MDX 22.3 head.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 1, 2016)

If I could only have one.... I would invent the multi-tool of flashlights. It would like those old Russian Christmas thingys where it's like a big tin soldier. You remove the lid and reveal a smaller one. Remove that one from the big one. Then remove the lid of toy 2 to reveal one a little smaller and so on. 
Yeah, something along those lines. And it would be powered by super cap triple a's with ability to recharge through kinetic energy.

Until then I'll just stick with collecting a variety.


----------



## reppans (Dec 1, 2016)

I'll "+2" for a low voltage Quark with all 4 battery tubes - I typically run 16340/14500/16650/2xEneloops, but in a pinch can rig a Quark to run on any batt. I need more than 2 modes so it's between my Pro (love it's hidden momentary-max-from-on "feature") and my Click (which I can program for both modes/sequence) - coin toss. Love the floody XMLs beams, but the XPG2s have a great tint and removable DC fix could be the best of both worlds.


----------



## wimmer21 (Dec 1, 2016)

My R50vn. I want to say my 6XLvn but the Olight is just so much smaller and lighter.




MAD777 said:


> Niwalker MM18vn, high performance modded by vinhnguyen54. It's sort of cheating since the thrower & flooder portions are operated independently, making it two flashlights in one.



Why don't I have this light? Are we talking about the *Niwalker MM18vn72 - Flood & Throw Pop Can?*


----------



## tops2 (Dec 1, 2016)

If I disregard versatility, I'll pick my Zebralight H600Fd. Love the tint, floody beam, high CRI and the UI of this light. Despite the size and when wearing larger pants, I pocket EDC this light. The only thing really missing is lack of throw..but otherwise, I love this one.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 1, 2016)

..... I'd chose the BOSS 70. Hands-down winner. Nothing else I own comes close to meeting *all* my lighting needs as well as the BOSS. 

~ Chance


----------



## wimmer21 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hmm, I had to go and check that one out Chance.^^^ Very nice.... and also Out of Stock. :-(


----------



## Genius1 (Dec 1, 2016)

Selective difficulty.:shakehead Maybe Brinyte ED20, everyday carry it over 3 years. It's hard to change habit.. :-D


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 1, 2016)

One?? Not sure I could actually do that. 
Spy Tri-V or OR Triple of some kind. Boss would be nice, but I will settle with a OR Surefire Triple.


----------



## Newlumen (Dec 1, 2016)

I will go with fenix tk75vn quad xml2 pdt with extended run time kit. 8 x 18650.. longer run time, good throw, easy on batteries...


----------



## NutSAK (Dec 2, 2016)

dhunley1 said:


> Malkoff MDC neutral XP-L 16650.
> 
> Runner up would be a Malkoff MD2 with an M61NL and a high/low ring in an MDX 22.3 head.



What is the benefit of the 22.3 head vs. the 16.5 with a M61?


----------



## herektir (Dec 2, 2016)

My vote for older 47s quark xpgr5 for the versitility aa/2aa/14500/16340/cr123. I want an 18650 tube for it


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 3, 2016)

This 2C Bright Star generic from the early 1980's with a Chicago Miniature PR4 or a Tung Sol PR2. 

It's likely only about 30 lumens, but the pencil lead spot easily reaches 50-75' while the spill is a nice blend from spot to edges. In lights out situations it provides an ideal amount of brightness to read by or light your path. At 2am it's gentle enough to allow plenty of visibility while providing a moon lit tint. 

For household duty, peering into an engine bay, lighting a crawl space, dog walking and a plethora of general uses this little chrome'd steel number is ideal. It's portable enough to disappear into a jacket pocket and built with parts n pieces that do not require the old whack the palm technique. The slider switch is about as good as you can get with positive clicks at strategic points for SOS or constant light. 

Yup, nothing heroic or earth shattering about this one. But if "they" came and took every one of my flashlights and said "you can keep one" it would be the Bright Star generic. Quite possibly the closest thing to a multi-tool of falshlights ever made.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Dec 3, 2016)

If I could only one flashlight - I would be very depressed and visiting CPF daily would like a recovering alcoholic driving past a liquor store.


----------



## TKC (Dec 3, 2016)

*​Malkoff MDC HA TAC 1CR123.*


----------



## Enderman (Dec 3, 2016)

I would love to have a maxabeam to carry around in my pocket every day


----------



## RollerBoySE (Dec 3, 2016)

Only ONE would be a punishment...

Probably a Manker E14, since it's hard to manage without an EDC and it can shine like a much bigger flashlight for shorter periods.


----------



## AVService (Dec 3, 2016)

HDS Rotary of some kind

Why?

HaHaHaHa!


----------



## indigon (Dec 3, 2016)

HDS 123 Rotary Tactical 250/325. 
Malkoff MD2 (M60) with Hi/Lo bezel ring is a very close 2nd.. 
-JMHO


----------



## fisk-king (Dec 3, 2016)

indigon said:


> HDS 123 Rotary Tactical 250/325.
> Malkoff MD2 (M60) with Hi/Lo bezel ring is a very close 2nd..
> -JMHO


Nice picks.


----------



## defbear (Dec 3, 2016)

You read my mind. I would pick my HDS Rotary 325 4000k followed by my Malkoff M61 dual output HOT.


----------



## Lithium466 (Dec 5, 2016)

+1 on a HDS here, that's all I take when I need to travel light!


----------



## arKmm (Dec 5, 2016)

A bored Surefire 6P. Assuming that I'm allowed multiple P60s?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 6, 2016)

.... it'd be *one more*. 

~ Chance


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 7, 2016)

How many flashlight lovers would pick their latest romance?

Received yesterday an Eagtac M30LC2 with ~4500K color temperature XP-L Hi that comes with a diffuser filter (good enough for an area light or use a more diffuse LEE FILTER). The low is good for minimal lighting, the next two modes handle general use. The turbo can light up as far as you can see. Carrying it in a double magazine 30 round AR-15 pouch is comfortable. Can change emitter modules in the future. Candles could fill in for any other illumination needs.


----------



## flat-ray (Dec 9, 2016)

HDS. Rotary last issue 325 lm with Surefire red filter. Variable output and filter for night vision.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 12, 2016)

No. The internet will not force me to make yet another "if you can only have one" decision.


----------



## mbw_151 (Dec 13, 2016)

Well if it's only one, then that would be HDS EDC HCRI xp-g2 120 lumen. It isn't the brightest, but I love the color rendering at low outputs. A close second are my 6p/C2/Z2 with Malkoff M61n, M61nl, M61nll and M361n but the HDS rules! Do I get one headlamp too? Surefire Minimus Vision, love the color and the adjustable output knob simplicity.


----------



## Serp (Dec 13, 2016)

Meteor M43


----------



## harro (Dec 15, 2016)

......i'd no longer have a collection.


----------



## KG_Tuning (Dec 16, 2016)

Olight S1R 

Over 1000+ lumens (tested) in a thumb sized light, great design, great UI inc 2 timers, USB rechargeable, decent 300+ lumen run time in high mode. Soft turn on/off, lockout mode, 15 days run time on lowest setting, has a clip to attach to the front of a baseball cap creating a headlamp, magnetic tail, perfect balance between flood & throw, great tint.

IMO the best light ever made.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 16, 2016)

I may have one that eludes me so far- A slim AA, forward clicky, good bezel down pocket clip, 4 mode, (Moonlight, 10 lumen, 50 lumen, and high.) with mode memory. Reflector, not optic. Picture Fenix E12 size with the listed attributes. That might hold me until someone starts another of these threads in a year or two...


----------



## AVService (Dec 16, 2016)

scout24 said:


> I may have one that eludes me so far- A slim AA, forward clicky, good bezel down pocket clip, 4 mode, (Moonlight, 10 lumen, 50 lumen, and high.) with mode memory. Reflector, not optic. Picture Fenix E12 size with the listed attributes. That might hold me until someone starts another of these threads in a year or two...


ET D25A everything but the forward switch but a really great EDC anyway especially with tint choices.
Fenix LD12 everything but the Moonlight.

Its nuts isn't it?

Its why I carry an SC52!


----------



## ven (Dec 16, 2016)

Impossible for me to pick one, really is as i have too many i like too much to pick one of them.

For 16340 /cr123 size lights






For 18650/16650 lights i like mules, so any one of these i could live with on their own




For high output, yet i can actually have on my person, then m43vn for a balance




Thing is, my uses dont need long distance illumination, so i could live with one light, nichia 219B inside, classic host and the usefulness (for me anyway) of a mule.
A simple combination of z2 and oveready mule




I used it for a week and felt i needed no other light during that time, single mode, 300lm of hi cri light bulb illumination............

If i need more output, and instead of lighting a garden, i need a field then any of the other 2 would surface for me as one light for life or a nichia triple 219B in a c2 host





I kind of have a thing for mixing classic with modern , classic car but modern engine kind of thing, performance with the atmosphere and history..................


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 16, 2016)

Scout if you find this light please notify me immediately! Would def be a winner in my book.


scout24 said:


> I may have one that eludes me so far- A slim AA, forward clicky, good bezel down pocket clip, 4 mode, (Moonlight, 10 lumen, 50 lumen, and high.) with mode memory. Reflector, not optic. Picture Fenix E12 size with the listed attributes. That might hold me until someone starts another of these threads in a year or two...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 16, 2016)

Ven, I think you've got it covered; and very nicely, I'll add. :twothumbs 

~ CG


----------



## ampdude (Dec 17, 2016)

A Surefire E2e-HA three flats with an MN03 lamp assembly and a twisty LOTC.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 17, 2016)

ampdude said:


> A Surefire E2e-HA three flats with an MN03 lamp assembly and a twisty LOTC.




I like your thinking.

bill


----------



## ampdude (Dec 17, 2016)

Bullzeyebill said:


> I like your thinking.
> 
> bill



Thanks, the form factor of the light has always amazed me. I still EDC them most days. I was tempted to say MN02, but the MN03 has capabilities that typically outweigh the MN02's run time advantage IMO. And primaries are very important for emergency use. I've had too many bad experiences with rechargeable batteries when power was desperately needed. The three flats E2e has way better grip than the later round body version and the only rechargeable batteries I sorta trust in emergencies in extreme weather conditions are NiCads.


----------



## JDodd (Dec 17, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Never buy a flashlight you have to make payments on.



I'd never even heard of an EDC flashlight one could make payments on until I stumbled upon this thread. Wow!


----------



## ZMZ67 (Dec 17, 2016)

I am with Chauncey ,definitely one more!


----------



## reppans (Dec 18, 2016)

scout24 said:


> I may have one that eludes me so far- A slim AA, forward clicky, good bezel down pocket clip, 4 mode, (Moonlight, 10 lumen, 50 lumen, and high.) with mode memory. Reflector, not optic. Picture Fenix E12 size with the listed attributes. That might hold me until someone starts another of these threads in a year or two...



That's essentially the Quark Click I voted for above, although with an even 10x mode spacing ~0.3/3/30/300 (w/14500; 190 max NiMh). I swapped in a reverse clicky though - forward & multimode don't mix for me. It's a bit wider than an E12, but well worth the option to lego CR123 and 16650 tubes for it. 

Programmed my HDS 325 the same way - the two are so similar, even ability to toggle between ML and L (90% of my usage). Build quality isn't in the same league, of course, but I still prefer the Quark's size/weight, efficiency, versatility, and I haven't managed to kill one yet. At ~1/10th the cost, I stocked a few before they're all gone.


----------



## Treeguy (Dec 18, 2016)

Just one?

A 1 or 2XAA with a firefly mode and a decent max between 200 and 500 lumens.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 18, 2016)

Why you gotta rub it in Reppans?? HUH? HUH?!!!! I actually have a D25a clicky Nichia coming tomorrow that I'm hoping will scratch the itch for a while.



reppans said:


> That's essentially the Quark Click I voted for above, although with an even 10x mode spacing ~0.3/3/30/300 (w/14500; 190 max NiMh). I swapped in a reverse clicky though - forward & multimode don't mix for me. It's a bit wider than an E12, but well worth the option to lego CR123 and 16650 tubes for it.
> 
> Programmed my HDS 325 the same way - the two are so similar, even ability to toggle between ML and L (90% of my usage). Build quality isn't in the same league, of course, but I still prefer the Quark's size/weight, efficiency, versatility, and I haven't managed to kill one yet. At ~1/10th the cost, I stocked a few before they're all gone.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 18, 2016)

scout24 said:


> I may have one that eludes me so far- A slim AA, forward clicky, good bezel down pocket clip, 4 mode, (Moonlight, 10 lumen, 50 lumen, and high.) with mode memory. Reflector, not optic. Picture Fenix E12 size with the listed attributes. That might hold me until someone starts another of these threads in a year or two...



Ok, help me try to convince @calipsoii to restart his 1.5V project ...






... his Spyglass (above) runs on AA (or 14500) , uses an amazing emitter with deep reflector combo, outstanding (Mc)Clickie, solid bezel-down clip, and fully programmable 

One to four modes, with or without mode memory, two color output, etc, etc.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 18, 2016)

Arch- Amazing!


----------



## archimedes (Dec 18, 2016)

scout24 said:


> Arch- Amazing!



My brass Spyglass has red as the secondary emitter.

But now, I want Gen2 in titanium ....


----------



## Poppy (Dec 24, 2016)

Only ONE light makes SIZE very important to me. 

I currently edc a cooyoo Quantum (stainless), it replaced a DQG aaa in stainless, so you see, I want something small and unobtrusive in my pocket. When I actually want to USE a light, I usually grab a single 18650 light.

My choice is a *EagleTac D25A Ti.*
Small enough to edc (any thing larger would be too big, and would not be on my person, except for that rare occasion when I KNOW I am going to want to use a light.) And in Titanium, it will still look like new ten years from now. Since it, like the Quarks our friend Reppans likes, it has dual output capability in that it can be powered by eneloops, or LiIon 14500 cells, which means it can match the output of many single 18650 lights set on medium, (which is the most frequently used output level (at least for me)).


----------



## ven (Dec 24, 2016)

Good choice, i think it is so much more difficult today to make a decision than it was say 10 or 20yrs ago. I mean, led, beam, tint,UI, form factor..............just too much choice and many many lights we could get by with. What i mean is, if all our lights were taken away by the Christmas elves and replaced with a maglite AA(example)...............we would get by, simply because we would have no choice ! and have to make it work.............

When we need light and its an emergency............i mean a real emergency, if its 4000k or 6000k..................does it matter and do we actually care. Life/death we need light, power cut and everything is out.......we need light. Candle light as does a BIC lighter become precious at these times, if nothing battery operated is available or at reach.

Yes i would prefer a soft 4000k light, given no choice i would make do with 6500k happily ceiling bounced! 

I digress


----------



## Poppy (Dec 24, 2016)

ven said:


> Good choice, i think it is so much more difficult today to make a decision than it was say 10 or 20yrs ago. I mean, led, beam, tint,UI, form factor..............just too much choice and many many lights we could get by with. What i mean is, if all our lights were taken away by the Christmas elves and replaced with a maglite AA(example)...............we would get by, simply because we would have no choice ! and have to make it work.............
> 
> When we need light and its an emergency............i mean a real emergency, if its 4000k or 6000k..................does it matter and do we actually care. Life/death we need light, power cut and everything is out.......we need light. Candle light as does a BIC lighter become precious at these times, if nothing battery operated is available or at reach.
> 
> ...


.
Hmmm, :thinking:
So your point was, that Poppy made a good choice in the EagleTac 
D25A Ti ? LOL... yes I agree with you! :nana:

That was a gift from a friend who lives on your side of the pond. Although it has a few thousand miles on it, It still looks as good as new! :thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Dec 24, 2016)

:laughing:

Dont worry i was sort of:thinking: at the end of my waffle, but thought *beep* it and post to save wasting a couple of minutes typing.............

ti makes great for EDC like you say, wears well and can be polished up if/when required................or heat treated:naughty:


----------



## Poppy (Dec 24, 2016)

hehehe waffle on my friend. 

A thread like this is a little silly, because none of us will ever have only ONE flashlight.

It's a fun exercise, if for no other reason than to exercise a few neurons anyway.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 24, 2016)

You know you're a flashaholic when you spend time on Christmas Eve Day bantering-on about having only one flashlight. :twothumbs CoughBOSS70Cough

 Wrong thread. Hey! Where'd I leave my eggnog?! Wanders off to another thread ........ 

Merry Christmas! :wave:

~ Chance


----------



## ven (Dec 24, 2016)

:laughing: I want one of your eggnogs:naughty: with a BOSS70 chaser

Cherry Mristmas :drunk:


----------



## Poppy (Dec 24, 2016)

ven said:


> :laughing: I want one of your eggnogs:naughty: with a BOSS70 chaser
> 
> Cherry Mristmas :drunk:


lol.. 
If I was a flashaholic, I would know what a Boss chaser was. 
Damn, since I do know what a Boss is, does that make for a definitive diagnosis?

Merry Christmas to you, my friend!


----------



## ven (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes you qualify poppy 

seasons greetings back at ya


----------



## eh4 (Jan 5, 2017)

KITROBASKIN said:


> How many flashlight lovers would pick their latest romance?.



My latest romance is 2+ years in now, Zebralight H600w MkII with H type (Zebralight) pocket clip added, marine grade heat shrink tubing makes certain that the clip can never come off. In pocket 24/7.
-if I notice that the tubing has loosened up a bit, I hit it with a lighter for a few seconds, a few times a year.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jan 5, 2017)

It would have to be my ThruNite Archer 1A V2 with bezel down reversible pocket clip, forward clicky(momentary on), deep smooth reflector, 0.07 L, 17L 70L, 175L mode spacing, neutral white.

It really does everything I need it to. The others are task specific...


----------



## LedTed (Jan 5, 2017)

NiteCore D11.2


----------



## vadimax (Jan 5, 2017)

LeanBurn said:


> It would have to be my ThruNite Archer 1A V2 with bezel down reversible pocket clip, forward clicky(momentary on), deep smooth reflector, 0.07 L, 17L 70L, 175L mode spacing, neutral white.
> 
> It really does everything I need it to. The others are task specific...



Thrunite Archer 1A v3 NW 

If I had Eagletac D25A Ti Nichia, perhaps, I would picked it, but I don't


----------



## markr6 (Jan 5, 2017)

Burgess said:


> Oh, good !
> 
> Another of those " If you can only have ONE . . . . " posts !









LOL I know, but I'll play again too.

Right now I'll say my Zebralight SC600w III HI. Too throwy for up-close applications, but usable. And outdoors it's really nice to get some distance out of such a small light.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jan 5, 2017)

One of my lipstick lights would be fine for 95% of what I need a light to do.

In the event my new cow Bessie gets away from my new pasture and I can't find her due to a lack of throw...oh well Bessie, I'll miss you and I wish you well.

Chris


----------



## wimmer21 (Jan 5, 2017)

SexXLvn (EagleTac MX25L3C mod)

Bridesmaids... Haiku, R50vn


----------



## wimmer21 (Jan 5, 2017)

ChrisGarrett said:


> One of my lipstick lights would be fine for 95% of what I need a light to do.
> 
> In the event my new cow Bessie gets away from my new pasture and I can't find her due to a lack of throw...oh well Bessie, I'll miss you and I wish you well.
> 
> Chris



Hi Chris,

It's Bessie... how are you... I am ok.

Sincerely,
feeling bloated



p.s. I want what Chance and Ven are having... and I don't mean eggnog. ;-)


----------



## vicv (Jan 6, 2017)

If I could only have one light... Hands down my seraph sp9 with mini turbo head and sr9l. It's perfect. Tons of throw. Good spill. Good runtime and easy on cells


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 6, 2017)

vicv said:


> If I could only have one light... Hands down my seraph sp9 with mini turbo head and sr9l. It's perfect. Tons of throw. Good spill. Good runtime and easy on cells



Not to be left unstated, the Seraph is also a great [email protected]@King light! :thumbsup: 

~ CG


----------



## vicv (Jan 6, 2017)

That it is


----------



## 7tisix (Jan 12, 2017)

I have a few of the lights mentioned.... however, I grab my Zebralight SC63nw when I expect darkness. Runs a long time and has a pleasant beam. Also, it tailstands well and I use it as a lantern all the time. It's real bright too when I need it.


----------



## mfunnell (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm not really a "light guy", but I join here just to do some research since I found I needed to buy lights for the first time in well over a decade. So why (oh why?!?) do I pick an internet "if you could only have one..." thread for my first post 

But I'm doing it, so there 

In my research, the light that appealed to me the most was the Olight S1R so I really can see this point of view..


KG_Tuning said:


> Olight S1R
> 
> [..snip..]
> 
> IMO the best light ever made.


But I didn't buy one.

Being realistic, if I could only have one light then I'd want it *with* me, always - so it would almost certainly be an Olight i3S EOS attached to my key chain. I did buy one of those, but it is actually sits in the door pocket in my car for "just in case". On my actual two separate sets of keys (house keys and car keys, with cross-backup) I really use a Fennix E01 on one and an Olight i3E EOS on the other. I've just bought other, bigger lights as well.

But only one, for one set of keys? The i3S every time.

...Mike


----------



## mcm308 (Jan 13, 2017)

4 flat A2


----------



## Dthoreson81 (Jan 18, 2017)

This one. Because I carry it daily. 

Surefire m951 head and tail cap on either side of a solarforce 1x18390 extender with a X60L 3-mode Cool White T6 Cree XM-L2 drop in. 

I've got one of these coming for it. 
http://ogazent.com/cscart/detonator-extenders-ha-natural/

Very sturdy substantial light. The three modes are handy when checking on the kids at night or for midnight snacks 😉


----------



## Poppy (Jan 19, 2017)

Dthoreson81 said:


> This one. Because I carry it daily.
> 
> Surefire m951 head and tail cap on either side of a solarforce 1x18390 extender with a X60L 3-mode Cool White T6 Cree XM-L2 drop in.
> 
> ...



Nice,
you can get a solarforce L2M host. It has a two piece body, so you can make it a shorty 18350, or standard 18650 length.


----------



## Dthoreson81 (Jan 19, 2017)

Poppy said:


> Nice,
> you can get a solarforce L2M host. It has a two piece body, so you can make it a shorty 18350, or standard 18650 length.



That's exactly what has to happen now. Thanks!


----------



## phoenixcatapult (Jan 20, 2017)

If I have to choose....I'm an outdoorsman,usually climbing mountain at night,so I prefer surefire E2Laaa.


----------



## Tribull (Jan 20, 2017)

Not to sidetrack this thread, but I've been looking for a new El2aa. I can't seem to find one. Does anyone know a secret place to find out of production lights besides the Bay?

Just found one new for under a $100 shipped. Woot


----------



## C7N3M T&T (Jan 20, 2017)

Olight r50 seeker pro. Large 26650 battery so long run times on lower modes. But nice 3200lm high when you need it.
Still pocketable.
Can see far enough but it still floods enough to work with.
That would be my choice if I could only choose one light for the rest of my life!


----------



## phoenixcatapult (Jan 21, 2017)

Tribull said:


> Not to sidetrack this thread, but I've been looking for a new El2aa. I can't seem to find one. Does anyone know a secret place to find out of production lights besides the Bay?
> 
> Just found one new for under a $100 shipped. Woot


I also found it at forum second-handed market.


----------



## Nicrod (Jan 24, 2017)

Only one......most likely a Rotary.


----------



## TeaSipper (Jan 24, 2017)

Yes, you can have just one flashlight like me. My Nitecore P36 is everything I wanted in a flashlight thanks to your suggestions. 10 lumen levels form 2 to 2000, uses 2x18650 and the size of the 2 D-cell job. My trusty yellow/black Ray-O-Vac 2 D-cell flashlight is antiquated by this powerhouse. Yes, I still have it because of the special designed reflector. It throws a solid beam.

Boy, ain't technology wonderful? :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 24, 2017)

...... It would be my next one.  

~ Chance


----------



## wweiss (Feb 4, 2017)

*"The next one..."* Now, that is a true sign of addiction...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 4, 2017)

wweiss said:


> *"The next one..."* Now, that is a true sign of addiction...



HEY MAN! I only buy flashlights on the weekends when I'm not working. IgotitundercontrolMAN! Plus, I only do lights from FourSevens, not the hard custom stuff.  


 Howdy wweiss. :welcome:  

~ Chance 

Whach yo need, Bro? I hook you up. 













Don't say no until you've seen all my ladies. :naughty:


----------



## wweiss (Feb 4, 2017)

Shite.... You at least have the storage of them under control. Thanks for the warm welcome. 
In North Jersey, there in't enough dark to use but 12 (my collection).


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 4, 2017)

wweiss said:


> Shite.... You at least have the storage of them under control. Thanks for the warm welcome.
> In North Jersey, there in't enough dark to use but 12 (my collection).



A collection of 12. :twothumbs Welcome to the family. Meetings are Tuesday night. :grouphug:

"Hi. My name is Chance." 

"HI CHANCE." 

~ CG


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 4, 2017)

Hmm: portable, battery available anywhere, tailstandable, decent grip, nice tint... I think my answer is *Zebralight SC5w*. It's not the most used light for me, but the question was if I could have only one.


----------



## wweiss (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## jso902 (Feb 14, 2017)

Mcgizmo TerraRam 
OR 
Malkoff MD2 219

Unfortunately I have different needs. 

Spotter - d36 custom
Search light - mutated m6
Flood - Malkoff wildcat
Nostalgia - A2


----------



## tech25 (Feb 15, 2017)

Zebralight H600fc.


----------

